# About OC'ing my gpu



## Trinityx19 (Jul 13, 2012)

The new Trinity kernel I donwloaded is supposed to be able to oc my GPU to 537MHz. Does it due this automatically or do I of myself? And if so how would I go about doing that?


----------



## ajp (Dec 14, 2011)

Auto. You can control the other frequencies yourself, using any app, such as francos kernel updater.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Does it all on it's own.


----------



## Trinityx19 (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh alright thanks. I wasn't sure but that's awesome.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

537MHz? Wow that is high. Usually you see 307, 384, 437, and 512. Never seen a 537 before.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> 537MHz? Wow that is high. Usually you see 307, 384, 437, and 512. Never seen a 537 before.


It is pretty high. Fast as hell but I generally stick to his 384 version. I honestly can't tell a huge difference between the 2.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Trinityx19 said:


> The new Trinity kernel I donwloaded is supposed to be able to oc my GPU to 537MHz. Does it due this automatically or do I of myself? And if so how would I go about doing that?


Trying to bring a quick death to your GPU? Overclocking at really high frequencies will shorten the lifespan of the GPU as it raises the average temperature dramatically.

Honestly, why are you overclocking it anyways? If you aren't experiencing lag in some random game you play, what is the point?

384mhz bumps up average frame rates in games by maybe 3-5 fps. Not really that much.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I use his 307-1344 kernal, Clocked to 1190mhz. There is no lag and it gives my phone great battery life. You should switch to a kernal with lower frequencies.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> I use his 307-1344 kernal, Clocked to 1190mhz. There is no lag and it gives my phone great battery life. You should switch to a kernal with lower frequencies.


He's asking about GPU overclocking, not CPU.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

yarly said:


> He's asking about GPU overclocking, not CPU.


Oh! Oops I misread his post, my bad.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> Oh! Oops I misread his post, my bad.


Yeah, I can't imagine anyone underclocking to 537MHz. You'd surely get worse battery life since the CPU is designed to run 1.5GHz. Our phones are underclocked to 1.2GHz, and they probably used binned SoCs though I'm not sure that was ever confirmed or not.


----------



## 561427 (Jun 28, 2012)

yarly said:


> Trying to bring a quick death to your GPU? Overclocking at really high frequencies will shorten the lifespan of the GPU as it raises the average temperature dramatically.
> 
> Honestly, why are you overclocking it anyways? If you aren't experiencing lag in some random game you play, what is the point?
> 
> 384mhz bumps up average frame rates in games by maybe 3-5 fps. Not really that much.


Doesnt JellyBean have a vertical refresh anyways? so as soon as JB becomes the standard the OC gpu is pointless EXCEPT for gaming? I thought I read that transistions are buffered and synced to a 60fps refresh rate in JB..


----------



## stkiswr (Jul 27, 2011)

I run his 384 GPU clock release 32 kernel. Runs great for me. System feels nice and smooth


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

561427 said:


> Doesnt JellyBean have a vertical refresh anyways? so as soon as JB becomes the standard the OC gpu is pointless EXCEPT for gaming? I thought I read that transistions are buffered and synced to a 60fps refresh rate in JB..


Huh? You are describing something, but I don't know what that is.

Framerates on JB are capped at 60fps because of triple buffering + vertical sync.

Framerates on ICS were capped at 30fps because of double buffering + vertical sync.

If your framerate is anywhere below 60fps, then it would show improvement


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I have mine up to 384, works for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> It is pretty high. Fast as hell but I generally stick to his 384 version. I honestly can't tell a huge difference between the 2.


What is kinda the highest GPU before you start trading significant battery life as I am sure stock has the best. I was thinking like you maybe the 384?


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am pretty sure the chipset specifications say 384MHz is the stock speed for the GPU, just like 1.5GHz is stock CPU speed. Things are underclocked to save battery and increase yields.


----------



## stkiswr (Jul 27, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> I am pretty sure the chipset specifications say 384MHz is the stock speed for the GPU, just like 1.5GHz is stock CPU speed. Things are underclocked to save battery and increase yields.


I believe the Verizon nexus is clocked at 307 GPU stock. 384 GPU speed is meant to be the clock speed of the 4460 but Samsung decided to under clock to 1200 for battery savings. Could be wrong tho


----------



## stkiswr (Jul 27, 2011)

Reference http://techie-buzz.com/android/why-...exus-clocked-at-308mhz-instead-of-380mhz.html


----------

